# Site BUGS Thread:



## ScottW (Oct 24, 2003)

Find a bug? Post it here.


----------



## RPS (Oct 24, 2003)

The page width and length seem to have got messed up a bit. Ooh and half of the smileys are gone.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2003)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Find a bug? Post it here.


I like the new theme, but there are a few things:
First of all, the ads are in a bad position, could we have them on the bottom of the screen?
Second, I think the text in places is a size too big 
Lastly, for now, those five buttons labeled "VB" don't make sense, I've figured out what they do, but they still don't make sense


----------



## ScottW (Oct 24, 2003)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> I like the new theme, but there are a few things:
> First of all, the ads are in a bad position, could we have them on the bottom of the screen?
> Second, I think the text in places is a size too big
> Lastly, for now, those five buttons labeled "VB" don't make sense, I've figured out what they do, but they still don't make sense



The site text site was built around Safari. However, the fonts do seem large on Windows IE 6 for example. This will be a process that will take a week or two to go through everything.

vB buttons are all in dis-array. Time ran out and they didn't make it on the complete task list. Something to get done sooon.


----------



## bobw (Oct 24, 2003)

No "View New Thread" option.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 24, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> No "View New Thread" option.



I noticed that as well! Argh! Didn't come default on the templates VB provided.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2003)

ScottW said:
			
		

> I noticed that as well! Argh! Didn't come default on the templates VB provided.


There is! It's one of those six 'unnamed' buttons!  Second from the left.
And it seems to be the text inside the < b > tag that I thought was too big....

I reiterate my offer for help 

-EDIT-
HTML tags are now operational!


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 24, 2003)

According to the *Forum Rules* box below, HTML code is on...something I'm (pretty) sure hasn't been on before.

Not exactly a bug, but I figured you'd want to know.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2003)

Heh, I noticed! 
Actually, the text in the posts seems a size bigger as well


----------



## ScottW (Oct 24, 2003)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> There is! It's one of those six 'unnamed' buttons!  Second from the left.
> And it seems to be the text inside the < b > tag that I thought was too big....
> 
> I reiterate my offer for help
> ...



Your right. Wow. I didn't even notice that. Those are un-named on the default template. In fact, I didn't even know they did anything.

This is all new to me as well.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2003)

Wow, there sure are a lot of changes in vB 3...


----------



## ScottW (Oct 24, 2003)

For those who may have missed it... because of bookmarking the forums... we do have a MAIN PAGE now on the site.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2003)

BTW, the time stamps seem to be of by an hour, is the server already out of Daylight Savings time or something?


----------



## TommyWillB (Oct 24, 2003)

The search does not seem to work if you search for things older/newer than a give day/week/month etc...


----------



## ScottW (Oct 24, 2003)

TommyWillB said:
			
		

> The search does not seem to work if you search for things older/newer than a give day/week/month etc...



Search doesn't work fully until it's done being indexed which I will start this evening... although it may not be completely done until Sunday sometime.


----------



## Jason (Oct 25, 2003)

dont think its a bug, but um is there a way to auto activate the quick reply?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 25, 2003)

I also see time off behind an hour in the thread postings.


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

Well!  I like the new site, and I like the new logo.  I knew you had to go to vB 3 at some point... it figures it would be now, I guess! 

And I've just run into a bug: the Quick Reply box does not wrap.  It goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on (sorry, testing it) forever without stopping.  Hmm...


----------



## pds (Oct 25, 2003)

Also this is probably a feature, not a bug, but the reply has to be 10 characters long....

NO


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

Why do we have to "activate" the QR box, anyway?  Why can't we just click here and start typing?  That's kind of annoying.

Odd, when I click "Go Advanced" it gives me a bunch of space where I can type.  I'll show you (this is in Netscape 7, by the way, I haven't tested in IE yet):


----------



## chevy (Oct 25, 2003)

On my first visit (before re-logging) I check my description, and as I came back to the site I was sent to an "old" style page.


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

Where do I go to change my title?  I can't find it anywhere in the CP!


----------



## Jasoco (Oct 25, 2003)

I posted a thread. I get a server error code. Thread doesn't show up on the list. I post again, it says I posted already. It is not posted. WHERE DID IT GO?

I post again. Still, already posted. NO IT IS NOT!

Is there a Delay with new threads?


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

And I can't seem to change my avatar, though I don't wish to at this time.

EDIT:  Since I'm such a stickler for correct capitalization, spelling, grammar, etc. in my posts, I had to capitalize the "I."


----------



## pds (Oct 25, 2003)

I was browsing using threaded view, using the next post button, and suddenly Chevy the ent went on a rampage and took over all the avatars on the thread.

Ricky looks wierd as an ent, I must say.
Ripcord but up a good fight, flying over Chevy's branches, but in the end Chevy Treebeard won the day, as ents are want to.

Seriously, the thread was from Apple Rumors etc.
Microsoft: iTunes Store too limited for Windows users


----------



## pds (Oct 25, 2003)

I tried to reproduce the effect in another thread, and Treebeard ran amok again. Seems it is the dynamic icons, because tsizKEIK's spinning apple caused problems too.


----------



## bobw (Oct 25, 2003)

How about a Field in the Profile for your mac.com name.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 25, 2003)

As with anything new, it will take a while to learn all the new stuff. What I thought was a bug was really me hitting the wrong button.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2003)

Some people can't change their avatar.

The STICKY threads don't show up as sticky ones if you are viewing in View NEw Threads mode.


----------



## chevy (Oct 25, 2003)

Your AIM can be your .mac


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 25, 2003)

I did find something strange. I got an email message that I had a private message. The link in the email takes me to my inbox - but the new message is not there. I went to User CP and there was the message. 

Now going back to the inbox of private messages... that new message is still not listed. Even after a refresh.


----------



## edX (Oct 25, 2003)

cheryl - try scrolling further down that page. actual recieved messages are below receipted messages. i was confused about this at first.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 25, 2003)

Dumb me.  Thanks Ed. What I was looking at was the confirmed receipts.  

It's time to take a nap.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2003)

ICQ button is always green. Previously in VB it has been blue, gray, red according to whether you are online or not. I apper green and don't have the app running.


----------



## chevy (Oct 25, 2003)

When I click on an add on the right pane (yes, I do click on adds from time to time), the new page replaces the macosx.com page instead of opening in a new window.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 25, 2003)

chevy said:
			
		

> When I click on an add on the right pane (yes, I do click on adds from time to time), the new page replaces the macosx.com page instead of opening in a new window.



That is google... not a whole lot I can do about that.


----------



## chevy (Oct 25, 2003)

ok, I have to forward my remark to Google...


----------



## Racer D (Oct 26, 2003)

the buttons to insert code (like [ b ] and stuff) don't work for me on panther, safari 1.1. similar thing works on other site though


----------



## Arden (Oct 26, 2003)

When I tried to jump to another forum from the Apple NRD, the submenus didn't pop out.

Is there any way to fix the New Threads code so that it displays new threads when one refreshes?

And maybe you could decrease the time between posts to 30-45 seconds, and/or the minimum post length to 5-7 characters.

The graphic glitches I described above do not reoccur in IE... it seems Netscape does not like some of the code you've got.  However, the scrollbar in the QR box overlaps the 4 format buttons to the right of it.

More to come, of course.


----------



## edX (Oct 26, 2003)

the problem with refreshing and using the back button with the new posts view has gotten worse, not better. now i'm getting a box with a message that no results were found and to try a different term.


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

I've gotten that too... it seems to happen mostly when I try to get to results I had before, if I save the URL for a set of results and try to get them again.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 28, 2003)

Racer - oh, wait. the hit buttons .. i think the time i tried smiles and they did not want to co operate with me i was in safari on 10.3. :-/


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 30, 2003)

So no chance of even *slightly* larger avatars?  80x80?


----------



## Arden (Oct 30, 2003)

What happened to the popup menu that allowed one to jump to a forum?


----------



## edX (Oct 30, 2003)

ok, avatar size and turned off features are not bugs. wrong thread guys. 

but as for the forum jump, scott must have turned it off during the incredibly high volume days we've been having recently. believe it or not, that little bar is somewhat resource intensive and the heavy load had things running very slowly so we slimmed things down. the 'technical difficulties' and down time of weds., which were a server hardware issue, may have been a bigger contribution as the server began to fail. i suspect forum jump should be back soon.

but please, (and that includes me from now on  ), let's post bugs in this thread and issues with provided features in other threads. scott doesn't need to have to run all over the site tracking bugs down nor sift thru the garbage to find the real bug reports.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry, scott closed the avatars thread immediately after fixing the problem (but before any of us had verified that we were no longer having problems...)


----------



## ScottW (Oct 30, 2003)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> Sorry, scott closed the avatars thread immediately after fixing the problem (but before any of us had verified that we were no longer having problems...)



I didn't close any thread.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry again - maybe I'm crazy, but the thread looks closed so apparently SOMEone closed it (I'm guessing?).  Sorry Scott


----------



## edX (Oct 30, 2003)

you should say "looked' closed as it was. i have already reopened it. probably closed by mistake as only scott or i should be the ones closing threads in this forum.


----------



## Arden (Oct 31, 2003)

Is there anything you can do about the weird text area graphic glitches Netscape is having?  If you've forgotten, the QR box doesn't wrap text and the Reply page doesn't show the vB tools or the outline of the textarea.


----------



## Randman (Oct 31, 2003)

I've been surfing the site from a peecee at work and things have been fine. But this last time, when I went to the main screen before hitting new threads, the screen really exploded on me, I had to scroll a couple of times to get everything in it.
  Now when I hit show new threads, everything went back to "normal" and fit in the screen just fine.


----------



## pds (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm sorry if this is already reported, I didn't read every post.

Two things
The banner ad on the right fouls up my interface, covering the vertical scroll bar and even the google window on safari.

Since the recent down time the site doesn't keep track of threads with my post in them, or ones that I have been reading all along (the envelope stays closed they don't show the spot.)


----------



## Arden (Oct 31, 2003)

pds said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if this is already reported, I didn't read every post.


I haven't seen either of these two problems mentioned yet, so you're good to go.



			
				pds said:
			
		

> The banner ad on the right fouls up my interface, covering the vertical scroll bar and even the google window on safari.


That's really weird... might be a problem with positioning.



			
				pds said:
			
		

> Since the recent down time the site doesn't keep track of threads with my post in them, or ones that I have been reading all along (the envelope stays closed they don't show the spot.)


How so?  What are you referring to?  The new threads results don't have the same functionality that they did in the last version of vB, they don't show new posts at the top of the page when you refresh it, etc.  Is this what you're talking about?

Also check your preferences and see how your subscriptions are set.


----------



## Randman (Oct 31, 2003)

Hmmm, on a return visit my wacky screen problem didn't happen again, so all is well on my side again.


----------



## pds (Oct 31, 2003)

The banner problem occurs when I start to scroll down a thread before it is completely loaded. Happens every time. The blue field from the $$$$ ad becomes part of my safari frame, covers the scroll bar until I start to scroll again and runs right to the top of the safari window. 

No biggie, just annoying.

The icons to show which posts I have visited are not consistent. Some show open envelopes others don't. Same with threads I have posted to. Some have the black dot, others don't.


----------



## edX (Oct 31, 2003)

the feature to show which threads you've subscribed to has been turned off for now. this isn't a bug. with the recent server loads  and technical problems, a decision was made between the contributing members and myself to turn off some of the small, search intensive features and see if performance got any better.  you can always use your user cp to see which subscriptions are active.


----------



## pds (Nov 3, 2003)

Seems the google ad has learned it's place. Thanks to whoever fixed it.

About bandwidth. The email to advise about new posts says that no further notification will be sent until I visit the board, but sometimes I get five or six notifications about the same thread without visiting. (This happens especially in the word association thread that gets hit a lot in a short time.)


----------



## bobw (Nov 3, 2003)

You will get a notification to a thread you post on, any time there is a new post. You can turn off notifications in your Control panel.


----------



## pds (Nov 3, 2003)

i know it can be turned off, I want some notifications, but the automatic subscription is new to vb3 (I think) and it is kind of a pain. 

The other thing is that I get repeated notifications on the same thread even though I don't visit the board. That seems to be a bug, since the note says I won't get any more until I visit.


----------



## bobw (Nov 3, 2003)

Yes, there are some bugs that need fixing.


----------



## pds (Nov 3, 2003)

If I had a magic wand, I'd fix 'm all for ya 

I'm not complainin', just reporting. That is the topic of the thread.

I appreciate the time, effort and love at that end.


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

Check your subscription settings; make sure they are instantaneous.  Scott might have not modified the email message for daily and weekly updates.


----------

